# running A/C lines in a wall



## 1acman (Jan 19, 2011)

Running lineset inside exterior wall is common practice here in Georgia, the suction line should already be insulated and I don't see an issue with sweating.


----------



## COLDIRON (Mar 15, 2009)

As long as it is insulated well and there are no joints hidden in the wall it should be OK.


----------



## newtech (Mar 21, 2009)

I would put a blocker plate in front of it b-4 the drywall went up. Would hate to see you sink a nail or screw into it... Other than that, if it is well insulated, I don't see a problem.


----------



## COLDIRON (Mar 15, 2009)

newtech said:


> I would put a blocker plate in front of it b-4 the drywall went up. Would hate to see you sink a nail or screw into it... Other than that, if it is well insulated, I don't see a problem.


Good Idea NEW long time no hear. Signed the wonderful and great S------. Take care. Iron.


----------



## newtech (Mar 21, 2009)

COLDIRON said:


> Good Idea NEW long time no hear. Signed the wonderful and great S------. Take care. Iron.


Just would hate to see an " oops " after the drywall went up. 

Talk to you on the other site:yes:

Newtech


----------



## JulesB (Jan 19, 2011)

Thanks for the replies! I'm you're classic "get in over your head" DIYer, and have never been exposed to this situation before. I figured it wasn't a problem, but thought I'd check. I don't think "sweating" will be a problem, especially since it's a north facing wall.
Will definitely install blockoff plates.
Thanks!
Jules


----------

